# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  ایجاد پروژه لاراول در phpstorm

## ingenuous67

سلام دوستان
من میخوام تو phpstorm یک پروژه لاراول ایجاد کنم. اما خطا میده و پروژه فقط حاوی یه فولدر خالی هست.
عکس زیر رو ببینید
photo_2019-04-30_21-45-59.jpg

وقتی create رو میزنم خطای زیر میاد:
error.jpg
در ضمن من کامپوزرم نصبه و باهاش پروژه لاراول میتونم ایجاد کنم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## plague

متن  اررور سمت چپ خط دوم قرمز رو سرچ کن 
تهش معلوم نیست بعد از version string چی نوشته

----------


## ingenuous67

با سلام و تشکر از شما
متن کامل سمت چپ اینه:

Could not parse version constraint C:\composer\composer.phar: Invalid version string "C:\composer\composer.phar"

----------


## علی کرمانی

سلام دوست عزیز
چرا اینجوری میخوای پروژه لاراول رو ران کنی؟

اول - یه پروژه ساده بساز

دوم - کامپوزر رو روی سیستم کامپیوتر و ورژن php  موجود در کامپیوترت نصب کن

سوم - در ترمینال phpstorm   دستور نصب لاراول رو بزن

composer create-project laravel/laravel  shoplaravel

=====================================
توضیح کامل

- نصب composer در قسمت php7.2  در    wampp 

-  نصب لاراول با cmd     :   با دستور  composer create-project laravel/laravel  laravelm (نام پوشه )  "v5.5.0" (نسخه لاراولی که میخواهیم )
اگر نسخه ننویسیم آخرین ورژن را نصب میکند

لازم نیست که حتما در پوشه www  باشد

- ایجاد یک سرور :  با دستور cd laravelm وارد پوشه میشویم بعد با دستور  php artisan serve  میاییم یک سرور میسازیم  که بارفتن به آن ادرس میتوان به لاراول دسترسی داشت مثلا ::   http://127.0.0.1:8000/


خودم یک سایت فروشگاهی با جوملادارم که میخوام خودم لاراولش کنم
آدرسش        فروشگاه شهروند

----------


## behzadamin12

این آموزش ویدیویی رو مشاهده کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/62-Laravel-Installation

----------

